# Speckle trout in the surf?



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

In Texas we catch hundreds of specks in the surf 2-8lb range. Does speckle trout run the surf down there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They do, but it's a much different fishery for sure. You don't see 50+ fish days in the surf much at all, but they fish you do get are usually big


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout in the Surf*



Chris V said:


> They do, but it's a much different fishery for sure. You don't see 50+ fish days in the surf much at all, but they fish you do get are usually big


When I mentioned Speckled Trout in the Night Lures thread, I was accused of smoking something; that such of thing did not exist.

I agree that they're not real plentiful. I have caught them as an incidental catch when fishing with plugs for Kings or Cobia.

Yes; most have yellow mouths.! JMHO C2


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Generally the farther west you go (across Alabama and Mississippi) the more specks you see in the surf.
There are a few 'hot spots' too like Perdido Pass, Gulf State Park Pier, Little Lagoon Pass, Ft Morgan, and most of Dauphin Island including Pelican Spit.

I've only ever had one "100 trout" day and that was 9 years ago on Dauphin Island beach, just west of where 'Katrina (un)Cut opened up in 2005. 
But like Chris stated even "+50 trout" days are relatively rare from the beach.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What plug have you been catching kings on?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Plugs*

I usually catch most of my fish from the surf using a bone-colored Zara Spook.

I've also caught some on MirroLures, Bluefish Bombs and Roberts Rangers. I've also caught almost everything as an incidental catch using Pompano Jigs.

I really don't have a preferred color because I believe that action is more important! Any color that will provide a contrast will work.

Try it; you really don't know what you'll come up with! :thumbup: C2


----------

